

Interactive Tour of the Form 1+ 3D Printer - showwebgl
http://formlabs.com/en/company/blog/2015/01/28/interactive-tour-form-1-3d-printer/

======
stevep98
I saw these guys at CES. They are using lasers which fuse resin . The quality
of the output was far smoother than the more popular extruded plastic 3D
printing.

